# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Спам в ICQ

## kekezor

В icq пришла данная ссылка:  :"http://": fo-tka.co.cc (полный текст сообщения не буду приводить, незачем). Сам ходить не стал, но есть подозрение, что там распространяют что-то вредоносное. Если есть желание, можете проверить. На всякий случай разослал её по базам фишинговых сайтов.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Банщик

Проверил ссылку Dr.Web, пишет вирусов не обнаружено, но это не значит , что туда можно идти

----------


## valho

Было бы не плохо это посмотреть, антивирусами не определяется совсем fo-tka.co.cc/nazvanie.jar

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

смс шлет.

----------


## koksinator

А мне вот стали ссылки на поршуные сайты кидать какието черти.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А мне вот стали ссылки на поршуные сайты кидать какието черти.


Дык давненько это идёт..

----------


## Банщик

> А мне вот стали ссылки на поршуные сайты кидать какието черти.


Если у вас icq клиент qip, то включите антиспам бот. Как это сделать написано тут

----------


## senyak

> А мне вот стали ссылки на поршуные сайты кидать какието черти.


Главное чтобы там не было вирусов, под видом порнухи, как обычно бывает :Wink:

----------


## Гриша

> Было бы не плохо это посмотреть, антивирусами не определяется совсем fo-tka.co.cc/nazvanie.jar


b.class - *Trojan-SMS.J2ME.Boxer.i*

Детектирование файла будет добавлено в следующее обновление.

----------


## valho

Всем пасиб

----------


## Torvic99

Просматриваю тут логи анти-спам бота квиповского и вижу




> Отправитель: ICQ# 586573336
> Предлагаем Вашему вниманию услугу по рассылке сообщений по icq и e-mail. Наши рассылки наиболее эффективные, т.к. программы для спама по icq обходят большинство спам ботов, а письма на е-mail в 90% случаях не попадают в папку СПАМ. Тот факт, что вы сейчас читаете это сообщение - лучшее тому подтверждение. Можно использовать фильтры для рассылок по icq: пол, возраст, город, страна, язык и др. По всем вопросам обращайтесь в icq 380694527.


и это при том что у меня стандартный вопрос и ответ в настройках бота  :094:

----------


## valho

> Просматриваю тут логи анти-спам бота квиповского и вижу
> и это при том что у меня стандартный вопрос и ответ в настройках бота


В миранде при просмотре уин она его тоже заблочила

----------


## Karlson

пришло в аську:
хттп://yehoshua-m.com/images/car2.gif

каспер ругнулся на ифрейм..

----------


## valho

У меня открылось Java и с сайта myfucking-pussy.com чёто хотели запустить, не стал делать запустил в песочнице поменял IP но Java что то не запустилась, но раньше там было http://www.symantec.com/security_res...042316-2917-99
Trojan.Zlob

----------


## Twinangel

> пришло в аську:
> хттп://yehoshua-m.com/images/car2.gif
> 
> каспер ругнулся на ифрейм..


 
Приходит аналогичное от знакомых(

----------


## wowka

> Приходит аналогичное от знакомых(


 Обычно со взломанных асек знакомых такие ссвлки прут  :Smiley:

----------


## Karlson

еще.. свеженькое..



```
хттп://yehoshua-m.com/media/00700/
посмотри, классная вещь!
```

по вирустоталу дроппер..

----------


## Гриша

Пинч это...

----------


## Karlson

> Пинч это...


на ВТ про пинч ни слова...большинство именно как дроппер квалифицируют... я сам удивился, т.к. обычно в картинки пинчи вставляют..

----------


## Гриша

> на ВТ про пинч ни слова


Не знаю, что на ВТ, я смотрел файл, он ищет пароли по четко забитым путям и  названиям файлов, от ftp, e-mail, icq, собирает список установленного софта, версию ОС...

----------


## Karlson

> Не знаю, что на ВТ, я смотрел файл, он ищет пароли по четко забитым путям и  названиям файлов, от ftp, e-mail, icq, собирает список установленного софта, версию ОС...


тады ой... (с)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Мне в последнее время часто стало приходить от некоторых моих контактов вот такое:
--------------------------
Как дела :Smiley: ?Тут мне нужна помощь, мне нужно отправить смс на номер 4460 с текстом " #sax 1963 " без кавычек.стоит это около 10 рублей(так на сайте написано).мне нужно ответное сообщение с номером для регистрации на сайте. за ранее спасибо :Smiley: Я потом верну.ок :Smiley: 
-------------------------
Привет.Как ты? Слух мне тут надо на сайте зарегистрироваться, если не трудно отправь сообщение с текстом (bossx 679)без скобок, на номер 4460.Стоит в пределах 15 рублей. Просто деньги на телефоне закончились :Smiley: за ранее пасибо.
------------------------
Часть людей отреагировала и вылечилась ... а от других как шло так и идет.

----------


## bolshoy kot

Меня замучили предложения установить мобильную версию GTA 4 в свой телефон или установить программу Jimm - везде были трояны для мобил...

----------


## Torvic99

А мне вот такое в аську кинули  :094: 



> Сообщение (18:53:43 19/05/2009)
> Ваша учётная запись: ICQ# 
> Отправитель: ICQ# 454941440
> В продаже: 
> Троянская программа 
> индивидуальной сборки. 
> Бесплатная маскировка: склейка 
> с любым, выбранным Вами файлом. 
> Заказ программы по номеру 
> ICQ: 576498203

----------


## kekezor

> у меня аську угнали  пишу с телефона знакомого.У меня на выходные предки сваливают! кстати посмотри это для тебя   fotografya.mag.su


Вот еще. Как они анти-спам умудряются обходить, интересно.

----------


## valho

> Вот еще. Как они анти-спам умудряются обходить, интересно.


http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/9...160-1243423468
Всё тоже самое...

----------


## Torvic99

Вчерась в аську скинули  :Shocked: 



> Отправитель: ICQ# 561089427
> НЕБЫВАЛОЕ В ИНЕТЕ МОЖНО ПРОЧИТАТЬ СМС КОТОРЫЕ ОТПРАВЛЯЛА ИЛИ ПРИНИМАЛА ТВОЯ ДЕВУШКА ИЛИ ПАРЕНЬ ЗА ПОСЛЕДНИИ  4 ДНЯ, ПРОВЕРЬ ЕЕ ИЛИ ЕГО ИЗМЕНЯЕТ ОН (ОНА) ТЕБЕ, ДЛЯ ЭТОГО ТЕБЕ НАДО ПРИСЛАТЬ НАМ СМС С ТЕКСТОМ  xsmski  256  +  #ТЕЛ КОГО НАДО ПРОВЕРИТЬ, НА НОМЕР  1171 , И ТЕБЕ ПРИДУТ ОНИ КАК ВХОДЯШИЕ СМС, СТОИМОСТЬ СМС 5 РУБ. ПОПРОБУЙ ПРИКОЛЬНАЯ ВЕЩЬ))))))))

----------


## Torvic99

А вот еще сегодня ночью в аську кинули



> Отправитель: ICQ# 565549399
> В продаже: 
> Троянская программа 
> индивидуальной сборки. 
> Отслеживает посещенные 
> Интернет ресурсы (сайты, 
> форумы и пр.). Следит за тем, 
> что, где и когда пользователь 
> набирал на клавиатуре. Отслеживает 
> ...

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Сегодня кинули в аську (удивляюсь как не отреагировал анти-спам :Angry:  )
Привет.У всех сотовых операторов мы нашли баг,отправляешь SMS с текстом 7******9 на номер 3649 (если не отправилась то на номер 5537) и получаешь 150 рублей на счет,мало,но всеровно деньги (СМС БЕСПЛАТНАЯ).Действуют ВСЕ операторы! :Huh:

----------


## Lexxus

*Torvic99*, подобную по функционалу программу - я видел в журнале CHIP 
Забыл правда как называется  :Smiley: 
Она бесплатная )

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Сегодня от одной знакомой пришло:
 никого не узнаёшь на этой фотке? гг))
хттп://educom.ru/i/foto20.gif
Я переходить по ссылке не стала, а те кто перешли жалуются на то, что антивирь "ругнулся".

----------


## Kuzz

И не надо заходить:
DrWeb	5.0.0.12182	2009.06.18	Trojan.Packed.2480
VBA32	3.12.10.7	2009.06.18	Malware-Cryptor.Win32.Vals.3

----------


## valho

Как всё запущено, хожу туда иногда, некоторые из начальства на джипах ездят с номерами 002-007, думал что учебники возят по школам, а они оказывается троянчиками балуются  :Cheesy:

----------


## Torvic99

Ночной улов спама в аську




> Отправитель: ICQ# 406119123
> Запрос авторизации:
> Спільна акція мобільних операторів KyivStar, MTS, Beeline, Life до святкування дня Конституції України і дня Молоді. 
> Відправляйте смс на номер  4171 з текстом  78346139  і Ваш баланс поповниться на 30 бонусних гривень на протязі доби з моменту акти





> Отправитель: ICQ# 346630393
> Контакты :icq 394-170
> DDoS сервис - качественно, надежно, анонимно!
> Spam сервис -Спамим по телефонам,меил,icq!SMS spam
> взлом e-mail- Качественно получу доступ к мылам на всех серверах
> Взлом- Форумов сайтов,ФТП (и серьёзных проектов даже очень )
> Контакты :icq 394-170

----------


## Torvic99

А вот и сегодня ночью в аське спамили, скачал файл и проверил на ВТ http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...634#post422634




> Отправитель: ICQ# 449883357
> В продаже: 
> Троянская программа 
> индивидуальной сборки. 
> Отслеживает посещенные 
> Интернет ресурсы (сайты, 
> форумы и пр.). Следит за тем, 
> что, где и когда пользователь 
> набирал на клавиатуре. Отслеживает 
> ...

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Сейчас получила запрос авторизации милого содержания :Cheesy: 



> Запрос авторизации:
> LUCHSHEE PORNO!!!
> TAKOGO TY ESCHE NE VIDEL
> ZAHODI: видео-vitrina.co.cc

----------


## Torvic99

В пятницу ночью антиспам зафиксировал такое



> Отправитель: ICQ# 455284174
> Запрос авторизации:
> Программа - шпиона за пользователем ПК!
> Предоставляю гарантии, работаю с протекциями.
> Демонстрационная версия ifolder . ru / 13007626
> Обращаться ICQ: 5-822-376

----------


## Torvic99

А вот сегодня получил такое



> <Техперсонал> 
> Наст-но рекомендуем актив-ть услугу
> вывода вашего номера из черного списка базы данных
> пройдя по ссылке  хттп://blacklist_.mag.su


Глянул на сайтик - там лежит файлик icq.jar



> Файл icq.jar получен 2009.07.21 09:25:31 (UTC)
> Текущий статус: Загрузка ... в очереди ожидание проверка закончено НЕ НАЙДЕНО ОСТАНОВЛЕНО
> Результат: 10/41 (24.4%)


анализ на ВТ

----------


## surikov3040

Только что пришла спам-ссылка, от лица знакомой.

никого не узнаёшь на этой фотке? гг))
хттп://astraform.ru/img/foto19.gif

помня, что в таких вот как бы картинках может скрываться зараза - рисковать не стал.

----------


## Torvic99

> Только что пришла спам-ссылка, от лица знакомой.
> 
> никого не узнаёшь на этой фотке? гг))
> хттп://astraform.ru/img/foto19.gif
> 
> помня, что в таких вот как бы картинках может скрываться зараза - рисковать не стал.


И правильно сделал - так как там скачивается файл foto19.src



> Файл foto19.scr получен 2009.07.22 09:11:26 (UTC)
> 		 		Текущий статус: 			Загрузка ... 			в очереди 			ожидание 			проверка 			закончено 			НЕ НАЙДЕНО 			ОСТАНОВЛЕНО 		
> 
>  		Результат: 8/41 (19.52%)


 на ВТ основные антивирусы на видят в нем зловредность.
З.Ы отправил семпл доктору.

----------


## surikov3040

Еще кинули спамеры ссылку на сайт с трояном 
(Privet! Kachau NEW! Jimm na mobile! хttп://jimmov.net )

Касперский подсказал, что по ссылке выше

В запрашиваемом объекте по URL-адресу:
Обнаружена угроза: объект заражен Trojan-SMS.J2ME.Espaw.g

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Lexxus

Сходил по ссылке....

результат:
virustotal

Распаковал - странно, но похоже на ICQ  :Smiley: )

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Вчера весь вечер летели запросы на авторизацию с обычным на первый взгляд текстом:
Привет, авторизуй меня пожалуйста...
Привет!
Это я, авторизуй пожалуйста
и т.п.
Новое спамерское изобретение?

----------


## Lexxus

Нашел, на мой взгляд, смешную тему по поводу qip и его трояности:
Из кэша гугла

1. Аська (*QIP*) сама посылает сообщения людям.
2. Не даёт иногда запускать несколько *Кипов*. Не даёт иногда менять настройки кипа, жму на главное меню в *Кипе* и тишина.


Далее его просят поменять клиент на что нибудь другое.

Вот пост:



> попробуй удалить нынешнего клиента (вместе с папкой) и поставить другого


Ответ:




> удалил под чистую, скачал с сайта *заново* и установил, такая же хрень


 :Cheesy: 


P.S. Народ, давайте будем писать еще и клиент (если есть возможность посмотреть) с какого идет спам, и что вы сами используете.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> P.S. Народ, давайте будем писать еще и клиент (если есть возможность посмотреть) с какого идет спам, и что вы сами используете.


Пару раз смотрел, там прочерк стоит

----------


## Lexxus

нет, я имел ввиду после того, как человек послал спам. С аккаунта друга идет спам, то самое - прочерк, но через минут ~ 10, все пропадает. Далее входит сам человек, смотрим на клиент и оп-па qip.

----------


## Torvic99

Вчера днем и сегодня ночью нашествие спамеров было как никогда  :Sad: 



> Сообщение (10:07:09 23/07/2009)
> Ваша учётная запись: ICQ# 
> Отправитель: ICQ# 223723041
> Запрос авторизации:
> Порно оргии МОЛОДЕНЬКИХ красавиц.
> 
> H..P://teens18.msk.ru
> 
>  Сообщение (10:08:03 23/07/2009)
> ...


З.Ы у меня квипа инфинум 9030, вчера с утра немного подредактировал свои данные и спам начал валить. :Censored:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

хм... Кстати, пользуюсь kopete... ни одно спам-сообщения пока что не было... (за 2 недели). На квипе постоянно анти-спам рубит всякое

----------


## Lexxus

> вчера с утра немного подредактировал свои данные и спам начал валить


Можно узнать, какие именно?

Хочу написать научную работу о бесплатном сыре, навязываемых сервисах, закрытом коде и qip'е, как один из составляющих.  :Smiley:

----------


## Torvic99

Да вот просто выставил вот эти данные, хотя я их выставлял практически сразу при регистрации аськи в 2001 году, но они почему то исчезли.



> Владение языками: Русский, Украинский, Английский
> Интересы: Женщины, Развлечения, Компьютеры, Автомобили

----------


## Lexxus

*Torvic99*, странно, ввел все данные - глухо как в танке...

Попробуй установить qutIM.
qutim.ru/windows-2

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> нет, я имел ввиду после того, как человек послал спам. С аккаунта друга идет спам, то самое - прочерк, но через минут ~ 10, все пропадает. Далее входит сам человек, смотрим на клиент и оп-па qip.


 Спам идет от незнакомых мне номеров... очень часто в информации стоит 
Откуда: Чехия

----------


## Lexxus

*Venus Doom*, а какой клиент ICQ у тебя?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> *Venus Doom*, а какой клиент ICQ у тебя?


 QIP2005

----------


## valho

На джабере в какую то конфу заходил, в теме примерно надпись, уже не помню - если вы зашли к нам из квипа то будете забанены

----------


## Torvic99

Вот стали спамить



> Отправитель: ICQ# 584885979
> Запрос авторизации:
> Приколись над друзьями!
> Проспамь их аськи с помощью проги: ifolder . ru/13287484 (без пробелов)!
> 
> Отправитель: ICQ# 587978728
> Запрос авторизации:
> Привет! Как дела у тебя? Слышал о такой программе как пелингатор? Нет? Тогда слушай! Эта программа совершенно бесплатна! Она позволяет узнать местонахождение любого человека по его номеру телефона! Я прикалываюсь над своими друзьями, знакомыми, они у

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Прога с Ifolder'a для спама в аськи: Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aymu

----------


## Torvic99

Вот опять спам



> Отправитель: ICQ# 436875662
> 
> Привет! Ты всегда мечтал разбогатеть в интернете, пополнить баланс своего мобильного телефона совершенно бесплатно? Для тебя это было проблемой? Считай, что ты её уже решил! 
> Знаешь о такой программе, как MoneyMaker? Нет? Так вот, скачав её в телефон ты можешь зарабатывать деньги. Суть программы проста - устанавливаешь её, следуешь инструкциям, и, вуаля, зарабатываешь большие деньги!
> За день ты можешь заработать до 1000 рублей, ты думаешь это предел? Ошибаешься!
> Данная услуга доступна для всех, чтобы получить уникальную ссылку для скачивания программы просто отправь SMS с текстом id43535675 по номеру:
> 
> Россия - 2090
> Украина - 4113 или 7900
> ...

----------


## Torvic99

А вот сегодня спама накидали



> Отправитель: ICQ# 426955217
> Запрос авторизации:
> 
> Скачивай новый mod icq клиента Jimm Aspro v.7!
> на свой мобильный!(29.08.09)
> Любая модель,любой экран!
> H..P://tu13.ru/Jimm7.jar
> Скачано 32596 раз.
> 
> ...


Проверил на ВТ - вердикт таков



> *a-squared	4.5.0.24	2009.07.31	Trojan-SMS!IK*
> AhnLab-V3	5.0.0.2	2009.07.30	-
> *AntiVir	7.9.0.236	2009.07.31	JAVA/Boxer.1
> Antiy-AVL	2.0.3.7	2009.07.31	Trojan/J2ME.Boxer*
> Authentium	5.1.2.4	2009.07.31	-
> *Avast	4.8.1335.0	2009.07.30	Other:Malware-gen
> AVG	8.5.0.406	2009.07.31	Java/SMS.C*
> BitDefender	7.2	2009.07.31	-
> CAT-QuickHeal	10.00	2009.07.30	-
> ...

----------


## senyak

Вирустотал глючит. Когда заходишь по ссылке - пишет, что файл не найден

----------


## Lexxus

Мыши плакали, колосись, но продолжали юзать qip  :Smiley: ))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Мыши плакали, колосись, но продолжали юзать qip ))


Да  :Wink:  и Windows XP! Мыши намного хитрее, чем кажется...

----------


## gdn

> Да  и Windows XP! Мыши намного хитрее, чем кажется...


Только вещи эти совсем не сравнимые и использование XP оправдано и понимаемо - а вот кипа... , IMHO конечно  :Smiley:

----------


## Infernal_lightning

> как ты? хттп://depositfiles.com/files/jl4hw6ggn это твои друзья тут?.


Пришло от моего контакта. По ссылке предлагают скачать friends.exe размером 22.5 KB. У меня загрузка оборвалась, поэтому залить на вирустотал не смогла :Sad:

----------


## rdog

476796155 (16:25:20 30/07/2009)
Запрос авторизации
сволочь! 
h---t---t---p://fotolog.mag.su/ 
знаю это твоих рук дело

----------


## Lexxus

> 476796155 (16:25:20 30/07/2009)
> h---t---t---p://fotolog.mag.su/


Сходил по ссылке, вроде ничего нет... но по ссылкам выводит на скачку .jar
Проверил ссылку Dr.Web Online, и точно



```
Проверка: :http:fotolog.wab.ru/plus/foto.jar
Версия антивирусного ядра: 5.0.0.12182
Вирусных записей: 595615
Размер файла: 2662 байт
MD5 файла: f153398fceceb5f26e840576d658e907

http://fotolog.wab.ru/plus/foto.jar - archive ZIP
>http://fotolog.wab.ru/plus/foto.jar/icon.png - Ok
>http://fotolog.wab.ru/plus/foto.jar/a.class infected with Java.SMSSend.51
>http://fotolog.wab.ru/plus/foto.jar/data.res - Ok
>http://fotolog.wab.ru/plus/foto.jar/META-INF/MANIFEST.MF - Ok
```

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Только вещи эти совсем не сравнимые и использование XP оправдано и понимаемо - а вот кипа... , IMHO конечно


Для меня QIP зарекомендовал себя, как надежный и простой icq-клиент...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Пришло от моего контакта. По ссылке предлагают скачать friends.exe размером 22.5 KB. У меня загрузка оборвалась, поэтому залить на вирустотал не смогла


Не скачивайте. ЛК уже его скачала  :Wink:  Это *Trojan.Win32.Qhost.lur*

----------


## Lexxus

*Venus Doom*, одна поправка...

Клиент себя зарекомендовал, когда им заведовал один человек...
А когда он отдал все коды другим людм, вот тут и началось:
1) Спам
2) Воруют уины, вскрывают базы (уже 3 раз наверное)
3) История в открытом нешифрованном виде
4) ненужные прилепленные сервисы (о которых пользователь не знает даже)

Больше похоже на действие spy на самом деле  :Smiley: 


P.S. В бывшем пользователь qip'а  :Smiley:  Всех пересадил на него, но то, что происхдит сейчас - выходит за рамки.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Lexxus*, Вы рекомендуете мне перейти на ICQ 6? R&Q? Miranda IM?

----------


## Lexxus

*Venus Doom*, нет конечно  :Smiley: 
Что удобно, то и используйте.

Для себя я выбор сделал...
qutim (win и nix)
rnq (win)

Использую клиенты, где исходный код открыт...


Давайте отбросим название qip, такого вообще не существует еще... и прикинем:
1) Программа отсылает используемые пароли на сервер
2) Программа сохраняет некоторые данные в открытом доступе
3) Программа использует некоторый сервис, но никакого уведомления вы не получали

По определениям - выходит, что программа шпион, либо троян  :Smiley: 

даже ICQ 6 такого не делает, хотя захломляет рекламой

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Lexxus*, ICQ-шная реклама - это не смертельно!

----------


## Buldozer

Вчера вот это прислали:



> PROGRAMMA DLYA PODNYATIA REYTINGA VKONTAKTE
> http://www.***.com/file/ahh3g84/n/VKRating_exe
> TOROPIS POKA ESCHE RABOTAET!!!


Это отправлено spyware программой, т.к. чел в тот момент был не в онлайне. И какой только антим спам пропустил с моим нестандартным вопросом?

----------


## Infernal_lightning

> 350747193 (13:23:31 7/08/2009)
> Запрос авторизации:
> Внимание - вас приветствует администрация ICQ
> Ваш ICQ номер в черном списке базы данных номеров ICQ. В течение суток Вам необходимо активировать номер повторно, отправив бесплатное SMS сообщение с кодом getcont80656 на номер 6008 и тем самым, доказа


Ну вот...теперь не только ошибки в текстах - половины текста вообще нет.

----------


## dooo

у меня квип стоит, спама 0 )

----------


## Buldozer

> квип стоит, спама 0


ну у меня тоже квип, значит ты мало пользуешся им.

----------


## Lexxus

*dooo*, стоит то стоит... этого мало, ты его запусти, потом введи свой логин и пароль от учетки, и пока данные передаются на сервер qip'а - логинься  :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

Я пользуюсь давненько. Спам иногда есть. В неделю пару раз, а бывает вообще нет

----------


## Lexxus

Сейчас в последнее время спам идет с картинкой car.gif...

Вы, виндузятники, не можете, а я вот скачал, пробовал открыть GIMP'ом - не открывает...
Взгялнул через cat..., и точно:



```
$ cat car.gif
```



```
<img src="WorleyVision5.jpg">
<script type="text/javascript" src="js.js">
</script>
```

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Сейчас в последнее время спам идет с картинкой car.gif...
> 
> Вы, виндузятники, не можете, а я вот скачал, пробовал открыть GIMP'ом - не открывает...
> Взгялнул через cat..., и точно:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ cat car.gif
> ...


Не стоит недооценивать виндузятников. Мы бы и не стали открывать, т.к этот номер с GIF картинкой уже не новый  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rdog

80219081 (23:46:03 8/08/2009)
Запрос авторизации
Зайка Привет))
Мы как-то с тобою встречались
Я Лиля  если не понял кто я вот глянь 
--http://4pok.cn/10430/foto.jar
спамер дурак)) ICQ#: 480-219-081    (Необходима авторизация)

Ник: Хо4у_банн
Имя: Максимка 
Домашний адрес: кемерово
Пол: Муж.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*

не очень гуманно))  я тут антиспам придумал)))) скидываю  номера спамеров на гей форуме)) типа желаю познакомиться))  пусть веселятся  . Максимку уже туда отправил))

----------


## qwert8366

Сообщаю вам от лица всех спамеров ICQ. В данный момент мы испытываем большие затруднения в нашей нелёгкой работе. На сервере icq произошли, пока непонятные нам, изменения, в результате чего, наши программы для спама оказались практически бесполезны. Мы работает 24 часа над решением этого вопроса. 
Смело отключайте ваши анти-спамы и радуйтесь пока можете.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

Вредно не спать, а то еще ласты откинете  :Cheesy:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> скидываю номера спамеров на гей форуме))


Смелый Вы человек, зарегистрироваться на таких форумах...

----------


## senyak

Ы. Еще тут Вас не хватало  :Cheesy: 



> Невидима для антивирусов.


Уже видимая http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...6c5-1249843287

Бан товарищу!  :Beer:

----------


## Lexxus

*qwert8366*, как она запускается? скачал, какой программой открыть *exe*?

P.S. 



> Бан товарищу!

----------


## rdog

> Смелый Вы человек, зарегистрироваться на таких форумах...


гугл порой творит чудеса-)) и рега  совсем не нужна. максимум 10 минут поиска по ключевым словам:-))

----------


## GRuS

Ребята, я подхватил заразу, которая под Gif картинкой завязана. Теперь всем своим контактам тоже самое рассылаю. Доктор В. не может найти. 
Где этот троян прописался? И как вообще от него избавиться?

----------


## Kuzz

*GRuS*, есть  в далекой-далекой стране  у нас на форуме такой раздел: *"Помогите"*.
Читаете и выполняете правила, создаете в "Помогите" тему.

----------


## GRuS

> *GRuS*, есть  в далекой-далекой стране  у нас на форуме такой раздел: *"Помогите"*.
> Читаете и выполняете правила, создаете в "Помогите" тему.


Хорошо. Без проблем.
Я просто думал, что моя проблема не столь серьезна и сложна в устранении, чтобы новую тему создавать. Спасибо за быстрый ответ.

----------


## Stellit

В продаже: 
Программа для скрытого 
наблюдения за пользователями ПК. 
Возможности программы: 
1) Скрытый запуск (два клика по файлу). 
2) Отслеживает, что, где и когда 
пользователь набирал на клавиатуре. 
3) Отслеживает текстовую информацию 
попадающую (скопированную) в буфер обмена. 
4) Отслеживает посещенные 
Интернет ресурсы (сайты, форумы и пр.). 
5) Отслеживает запущенные программы. 
6) Всю собранную информацию отправляет 
на Ваш почтовый ящик. Если есть прямой 
доступ к компьютеру, то отчёты слежения 
можно собирать без выхода в Интернет. 
7) По желанию, программа маскируется 
(склеивается) с любым файлом клиента. 
 :Cool:  Невидима для антивирусов. 
ДемО - хтпп://RGHOST.RU/706*** 
Цена: 20 $. Заказ программ 
по номеру ICQ: ***.

----------


## Kuzz

http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...d9f-1260866881

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Пришло от одного из контактов:



> привет! срочно посмотри эти фотографии!))
> odhokIassniki.ru/onid=AB06133BE8CDB39F3463AE24B62F1B2E.wg137?st.cmd  =userMain&tkn=5161#st.cmd=user.cmd=userPersonalPho  tos

----------


## Klara Zaharovna

www. simback.ru
Восстановление всех данных с мобильного телефона. Востановление смс, контактов, списка звонков и многое другое

Чет не то

----------


## Lexxus

*Klara Zaharovna*, развод по смс  :Smiley:

----------


## Bacardi

Вот какая интересная информация с авторизацией пришла мне через ICQ сегодня:


486453979 (14:39:43 17/01/2010)
Запрос авторизации:
Здравствуйте.
Увeдомляeм Вac что всe icq нoмeрa нe прошeдшиe aктивaцию, 18.1.2010 будут удaлeны из бaзы дaнных бeз возможнoсти вoсстaновлeния.
Стaтус Вaшeго icq номeрa: НE AКТИВИРОВAН.
Для aктивaции отпрaвьтe sms
MTC,Мегафон,Tele2: номер 2090 с т

----------


## Mips

По аське седня пришло сообщение:

_Посмотри что у тебя с системой, постоянно от тебя получаю вирусы. на вот просканируй компьютер, все лечит быстро inetguards.com и там же можно сделать, чтоб аккаунт не могли взломать_

Смысл того сайта банален - поиметь бабла с вас.
Всё красиво оформлено. Однако вирусописатели еще и дизайнеры неплохие  :Wink: 
Так вот, показывают окошко якобы проверяют твой комп, как бы находят там кучу вирусов... Ага блин, в моём линуксе находит он виндовые вирусы  :Wink:  А потом предлагают активировать защиту посредством смс. Стоимость такой смс 305р для мтс (хотя, как всегда, написано не более 12рублей).
ps: это *антиреклама* сайта

----------


## DefesT

protectforpc.com/ - спам в аську.

----------


## Bacardi

> protectforpc.com/ - спам в аську.


 
Что значит спам в аську?

----------


## Bacardi

Это прислали моей знакомой в ICQ!


489401185 хочет авторизироваться.
Причина: ***Внимание!***
Ваш номер ICQ занял 3999 место в системе ICQ.com.Ваш выигрыш составляет 251,81 руб.
Чтобы получить деньги на мобильный телефон,отправьте СМС с текстом XX(пробел)906387 на номер 5537 или 3649.
СМС бесплатная.Время выдачи выигрыша составит около 5 минут.
Предупреждаем! Акция продлится до  20.01.2010.
С наилучшими пожеланиями,компания ICQ.Com.

----------


## Nitrogen

Прямая ссылка для скачивания файла Piggy.zip
http:// (1,95 мб)
[-- Файл отправлен через сервис EasyLoad. Подробнее на сайте: http:// --]



Начело рассылатся сегодня походу,точто угоняет асю это 100%
Сам по ссылке сам не заходил,подцепил мой знакомый,скриншот ево.

----------


## Lexxus

*Bacardi*, деньги, я так понимаю, вылезут из флоппика?  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Infernal_lightning

> 402353158 (19:38:42 11/03/2010)
> Запрос авторизации:
> ***Внимание!***
> Ваш номер ICQ занял 3999 место в системе ICQ.com.Ваш выигрыш составляет 251,81 руб.
> Чтобы получить деньги на мобильный телефон,отправьте СМС с текстом  501008214 ,на номер 7132 или 8355 .
> СМС бесплатная.Время выдачи выигрыша состав..


Сумма-то какая кругленькая...

----------


## Torvic99

А мне вот восьмого числа в аську наспамили



> Сообщение (08:15:45 8/03/2010)
> Ваша учётная запись: ICQ# ХХХХХХХХХ
> Отправитель: ICQ# 336409719
> Запрос авторизации:
>  Розыгрыш подарков с 8марта, отправь SMS с цифрами 79765140157 на номер: 8355

----------


## Usually

Я токмо не понимаю, когда боты дают ссылку с jar
Это ж надо скачать, кабель подключить, скачать на телефон,
установить, и запустить!
Это получается, человек ссыль получает, проходит, качает, и думает:
"Дай-ка я это в телефон закачаю".
Ето ж кем надо быть?

----------


## Bacardi

В ICQ и QIP добавляется интересная дамочка с такими вот разными номерами:

ICQ#: 363015513
ICQ#: 361217044

Ник: Вельветта
Имя: Валя Сидорова
Дом: Россия Краснодар  (2751463425)
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 24
Дата рождения: 05.04.1986  (Овен)
О себе: 
Добавляйся в друзья

Домашние странички это Лэйди:

 :"http://": //ivkontkate.ru/id78698434
 :"http://": //vkointakite.ru/club8053630

Вывод: аккуратнее, не попадитесь на красивый фишинг!

P.S. если Вы тоже столкнулись с ней - добавляйте ее новые номера!

 :Wink:

----------


## Damien

надо отлавливать такие сайты и тоннами слать неправильные: e-mail и пароль  :Smiley:

----------


## yurassic

Выкладывать номера? Какой толк, если они постоянно добавляются и удаляются... Да и кто будет просматривать списочек из тыщи номеров, чтоб определить фишера???
Видите косой сайт в данных и шлёте товарисча в разные направления!

----------


## Trifon

а мне вот чё пришло от друга



> Хочу стать любовницей у человека со статусом в обществе, который откроет для меня дорогу на верх. Твои фантазии меня не смутят, мы вместе реализуем их. ввв.spicygirls.рю

----------


## Torvic99

ссылку на сайт деактивируйте.

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 360294503 

Ник: Светик
Имя: Светка Зайцева
Дом: Россия Магнитогорск  (2751463425)
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 24
Дата рождения: 05.04.1986  (Овен)
О себе: 
~

Еще один пример красивого фишинга:

 :"http://": odnoklalssniki.ru/st.locationId/10407994421/tkn/

Об этом здесь уже говорилось:
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=612696&postcount=20

----------


## Buldozer

Мне последнее время тоже кто-то добавляется только ник *Танька*. Если сидит в оффе и не здоровывается - в игнор. Собирать списки - бред, эти номера мошенники часто меняют.

А то что бот вычислил легко - второе такое добавление с тем же ником, но другой номер.

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 595686459  (Не в списке)

Ник: Сиське
Имя: Светик Гавриенко
Дом: Россия Калининград  (2751463425)
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 24
Дата рождения: 05.04.1986  (Овен)
О себе: 
Hi

А вот и лично:
 :"http://": odnoklalssniki.ru/st.locationId/10393255457

Опять эта буква "L"!

----------


## Head_gr

Я очень легко отличаю ботов и прочую нечисть от живых людей. У меня в настройках безопасности* _отключен_* запрос авторизации для добавления в контакт, а тупые боты первым делом присылают запрос на авторизацию и соответственно тут же идут лесом  :Wink: 

Как бы это еще спрятать под спойлер от всяких писателей… =) Пробовал тэги но не силён в них  :Wink:

----------


## Buldozer

А я сегодня приметил, что у всех таких ботов в разделе *Обо мне* в данных прошит такой текст(те что меня добавляют):




> Я милая и общительная девушка, занимаюсь танцами и плаванием. Моя
> анкета на сайте _http://sex.mywaytogo.ru


Интересно, это самореклама, раскрутка сайта или просто фишинг?

----------


## olejah

Мне вот лично уже непонятно на что ещё расчитывают отправители таких вот сообщений, неужели остались люди, которые ходят по таким ссылкам?

----------


## Bacardi

> неужели остались люди, которые ходят по таким ссылкам?


Остались...
 :Wink:

----------


## catmen08

Странно.  Онлайн сканер  доктора веба выдает ошибку при проверке сайтов.

----------


## Damien

> Странно.  Онлайн сканер  доктора веба выдает ошибку при проверке сайтов.


ничего странного, здесь где-то была тема, в которой объяснялось, что вирусные сайты блокируют доступ для антивирусных сканеров, либо подставляют безвредный контент.

----------


## Lexxus

От подруги стал валить спам, причем она пользуется только мобильником, ибо Тверская обл. г. Кашин ))) И инет есть только на мобилке...


Спам такого характера:




> умница ( 13:06:13 )
> Здравствуите уважаемый пользователь icq. На вас поступили жалобы, в связи с рассылкой спама, потвердите что вы не бот отправте смс(бесплатно) на номер 3121 c текстом 21333833 Или мы вынуждены будем заблокировать доступ





> умница ( 16:53:20 )
> Привет=) Как жизнь? Что нового? недавно такую историю рассказали...но это потом;-) слушай от тебя спам валит тебя так заблокируют скоро! у знакомого тоже так было... короче смс на номер 3121 c текстом 21333833 - там бесплатно прекрепишь аську к серверу а то заблокируют :'(

----------


## olejah

Сегодня тоже стучались с фразой типа - "Ну ты чё, не узнал меня что ли, вот я на фотке". И ссылка на бла-бла-бла.jpg(точно к сожалению не помню и не сохранил), что меня удивило - линкчекер доктора вэба нашёл заразу Java.SMSSender, там zip-архив был, молодцы. Предназначалось видимо владельцу мобильного.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Подтверждаю - вчера в аську получил рекламное сообщение от абонента, пользующегося только мобильником, причем по стилю явно "креатив" - нормальный человек такое не напишет. Предполагаю угон аськи, либо шибко вумного спамера, умеющего подменять UIN в исходящем сообщении.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## elsmir1973

У меня за день таких индивидуумов добавляется штук по 10. Просто не обращать внимание и внимательно смотреть куда вводишь логин и пароль.

_______________________
если знаешь ЗАЧЕМ преодолеешь любые КАК (с) Квартиры в Москве

----------


## Bacardi

> Просто не обращать внимание и внимательно смотреть куда вводишь логин и пароль.


Лучше бы было, если антивирусная программа предупреждала бы о фишинговом сайте.

 :Wink:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Как правило полноценные антивирусы блокируют посещение подобных страниц.

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 633353623 

Ник: SEXY
Имя: Олеся SEXY
Дом: Россия 
Пол: Женский
О себе: 
I love....

Домашняя страница:
 :"http://": //vknoktate.ru/id61633678

P.S. 
Запрос авторизации:
 Помнишь с тобой как-то раз гуляли...

 :Cheesy: 

Ах, вот чем Олеся стала заниматься...

----------


## Iron Monk

> Домашняя страница:
> ХТТП://vknoktate.ru/id61633678


Обо мне заботятся:


> Предупреждение о мошенничестве
> ХТТП://vknoktate.ru/id61633678
> 
> Страница, которую вы хотите посетить, содержится в списке мошеннических сайтов. Вероятно, будет предпринята попытка получить от вас обманным путем данные личного или финансового характера. Компания Opera Software настоятельно не рекомендует посещать эту страницу.

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 591980696 

Ник: ~Lovely~
Имя: Оля Донская
Дом: Россия Лобня  (2751463425)
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 20
Дата рождения: 16.07.1989  (Рак)
О себе: 
Заходи в контакт, добавляйся ко мне в друзья

Домашняя страница:

 :"http://": //vklogout.ru/id12591228 

P.S. Запрос авторизации:Приветик

----------


## UksusoFF

> Лучше бы было, если антивирусная программа предупреждала бы о фишинговом сайте.


KIS 2010 процентов 75 блокирует, в день штук по 15 приходит

----------


## Alexey P.

вообще этот спам в Миранде легко закрывается, но ценой запрета на новые контакты.
Т.е. добавлять новые контакты придется вручную.
 Просто ставится запрет на все действия от неизвестных адресатов, которых нет в адресной книге. Всё, спама нет.

----------


## UksusoFF

> вообще этот спам в Миранде легко закрывается, но ценой запрета на новые контакты.
> Т.е. добавлять новые контакты придется вручную.
>  Просто ставится запрет на все действия от неизвестных адресатов, которых нет в адресной книге. Всё, спама нет.


в QIP при нормальной настройке антиспама тоже, можно правда оставить чтобы сообщения от контактов не в списке выскакивали на пару секунд попапом в углу и тогда можно посмотреть что там написано и если это человек то добавить  :Smiley:

----------


## Lexxus

Ну это верх шедевра))




> умница ( 22:12:00 )
> привет,как дела,как ты?)тут с тобой один человек познакомиться хотел..и дописаться не смог!.антиспам у тебя стоит чтоль?короче теперь в чате тебя ждет.пройдешь сначала антиспам чата:посылаешь бесплатную смску с текстом 353071226 на номер 7132 а в ответе тебе придет ссылка и ник собеседникарасскажешь потом,как поболтали)я пойду отсюда

----------


## olejah

> ...я пойду отсюда


Иди уже, и не возвращайся!  :Cheesy:

----------


## Torvic99

А у меня в логах антиспама вот такие шедевры



> Сообщение заблокировано: 
> Работаю моделью более двух лет, очень хочется найти надежную опору в жизни! Буду ласковой и нежной любовницей. Неугомонна и изобретательна в ццц.ххххххххххххх.ru





> Сообщение заблокировано: 
> Мне иногда сниться как страстный мужчина берет меня сзади! Неужели мой сон может воплотиться в реальность? ) ццц.хххххххххххххх.ru





> Сообщение заблокировано: 
> Закажи ложный вызов и стань хозяином ситуации в любой компании! ццц.srochniy-zvonok.ru





> Сообщение заблокировано: 
> Опробуй супер диету натурального сжигания жира! ццц.dieta-24.ru





> Сообщение заблокировано: 
> Запрос авторизации:
>  О чём переписываются по СМС твои друзья? Уникальная технология перехвата sms.mywaytogo.ru

----------


## Lexxus

> О чём переписываются по СМС твои друзья? Уникальная технология перехвата


я бы рекламировал бы клещи )))





> Мне иногда сниться как страстный мужчина берет меня сзади!


И делает бросок с переворотом, видимо  :Smiley:  Спаммерам надо более грамотно научиться писать )))





> сжигания жира!


Одному мне это показалось живодерством?

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 632921104  

Ник: SEXY
Имя: Олеся SEXY
Дом: Россия 
Пол: Женский

О себе: 

Люблю общение!!!
Моя страничка в контакте  

 :"http://": //vkontacte.su/id79661708

----------


## valho

> Для тех, у кого жена на даче: девочки по вызову приедут быстро в любой район и сделают все по полной. (Нас заказывают даже в больницу -выздоровление проходит в 2 раза быстрее!). Подними себе настроение - позвони в KISSki!
> тељ.:...... (Круглосуточно)

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 338519183  

Ник: Ми-Ми
Имя: Светка Конфетка
Дом: Россия Ростов  (2751463425)
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 24
Дата рождения: 05.04.1986  (Овен)
О себе: 
Люблю общение!!!

Моя страничка вконтакте  :"http://": //vkontakfe.net/id79661708

----------


## valho

"Привет!*HI*пишу с армии!аську вот сделали лови фото-узнаешь меня? ******* нажми опции и открыть ссылку".

----------


## Lexxus

Интересный спам  :Smiley: 




> хахаха*ROFL* ппц это ты чтоли? vkontaktre.us/photo72427883_162420641.html *ROFL*

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 563965375  
Ник: Цветочек
Имя: Татьяна Сергеева
О себе: 

О чём переписываются В Контакте твои друзья? Посмотри  и узнай

 :"http://": //vk-spy.mywaytogo.ru

----------


## Hadouken!

А мне спам приходит исключительно "с любовью"



> Отправитель: ICQ# 622452129
> Сообщение заблокировано: 
> Запрос авторизации:
>  Малыш,прости меня а?Я тебя все равно люблю *KISSING* вот доказательство хттп://linkl.ru/thK нажми опции и открыть ссылку *IN LOVE*





> Отправитель: ICQ# 570444705
> Сообщение заблокировано: 
> Запрос авторизации:
> приветик! это  тебе :-[  хттп://fly2.ws/00036jpg  *IN LOVE*  (нажмитам у себя опции-открыть ссылку) я не со своего номера,мой *DONT_KNOW* тю-тю





> Отправитель: ICQ# 587738988
> Сообщение заблокировано: 
> Запрос авторизации:
> прив!знаешь  всетаки i love you *IN LOVE*  хттп://fly2.ws/00014jpg  эт я,посмотри мне кажется мы вчемто похожи,а? :-) кто бы там что ни говорил но...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 618322484 

Ник: Enfleurage
Имя: Лиза Скворцова
Дом: Россия Сургут- Салават  
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 21
Дата рождения: 24.03.1989  (Овен)

О себе: 
Общительная, весёлая, симпатичная девушка ))
Люблю танцы, новые знакомства..
Не против секса без обязательств  :Wink: 
Мои фотки и анкета тут:

 :"http://": //sweet-sex.ru

P.S. Люблю девственников)

Запрос авторизации:
Мне нужен парень для секса..

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Кто-нибудь подскажет, как бороться с такой напастью: AOL однажды придумал замуту такую: группу Not In List - типа, чтоб пользователь контакты не терял. Так вот, стоит Миранда с включенным антиспам плагином, пока миранда запущена - всё ОК: плагин отсеевает спам, но стоит Миранду выключить - например выключить компьютер и пойти спать, как при повторном включении группа Not In List полна неавторизованными спамерами, набежавшими за время отключения, и, естественно, полно веселых сообщений. Как с этим бороться?

----------


## Lexxus

Новая порция  :Smiley: 





> умница ( 05:04:00 )
> Привет=) Что делаешь? зацени прикольный сайтик profiboi.ru/?p_id=4291 - не бойся это не спам=)

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 592667430 

Ник: Олчик
Имя: Ольга Дубровская
Дом: Россия Лобня  (2751463425)
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 21
Дата рождения: 16.07.1989  (Рак)
О себе: 
 :"http://": //vkiontkate.ru/id6567348

----------


## ALEX(XX)

такого мусора тонны сыпятся

----------


## Alexey P.

Тема создана как спам в ICQ и однозначно полезна.
Я, к примеру, использую для блокировки указанные тут сайты и их клоны.

----------


## Tugrik

Можно просто использовать анти-спам бот в QIP Infium. Кстати классная штука, вот от таких как здесь написали людей спам не приходит. Для нормальных людей ответил на вопрос правильно, тогда авторизоваться можно. Не ответили идите лесом.  :Smiley:  Насчёт старого квипа не помню можно ли так делать.

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 616410205  (Не в списке)

Ник: SunnyGirl
Имя: Ксю Александрова
Дом: Россия 
Пол: Женский
О себе: 
Общительная, весёлая, симпатичная девушка ))
Люблю танцы, новые знакомства..
Не против секса без обязательств  :Wink: 
Мои фотки и анкета тут:

 :"http://": //wonderful-sex.ru

----------


## Lexxus

порция спама  :Smiley: 





> умница ( 09:27:40 )
> привет, смотри фотку нашли нашу 
> vkontakla.h1.ru/photo46874230_149369054.php





> умница ( 1259 )
> Здравствуите уважаемый пользователь icq. На вас поступили жалобы, в связи с рассылкой спама,вам необходимо подтвердить что вы не бот. отправте смс(бесплатно) на номер 3353 с текстом 6821992 Или мы вынуждены будем заблокировать доступ





> умница ( 20:55:13 )
> Здравствуите уважаемый пользователь icq. На вас поступили жалобы, в связи с рассылкой спама,вам необходимо подтвердить что вы не бот. отправте смс(бесплатно) на номер 3353 с текстом 6821992 Или мы вынуждены будем заблокировать доступ





> умница ( 20:58:13 )
> Привет Что делаешь? До тебя прямо не достучаться=) как дела то? от тебя что то часто спам идет,прям как у меня было :-( Короче кидай смс на номер 3353 с текстом 6821992 я знаю там бесплатно, это должно помочь! давай скороее,а то говорят блокируют :'(

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 361099789 

Ник: Светик
Имя: Светка Зайцева

Дом: Россия Магнитогорск  (2751463425)
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 24
Дата рождения: 05.04.1986  (Овен)

О себе: 
Моя фотка, и не спрашивайте больше у меня её

 :"http://": //odnoklaissniki.ru/cdk/st.cmd/log/tkn/877778

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 358957846

Ник: ~Lovely~
Имя: Олька Донская

Дом: Россия (2751463425)
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 21
Дата рождения: 16.03.1989  (Рыбы)
Интересы: Развлечения

О себе: 
Моя фотка, и не спрашивайте больше у меня её
 :"http://": //odnoklaissniki.ru/cdk/st.cmd/log/tkn/877778


ICQ#: 328409452 

Ник: Dawa
Имя: Даша Смирнова
Дом: Россия Спб  (2751463425)
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 24
Дата рождения: 05.04.1986  (Овен)

О себе: 
Моя фотка, и не спрашивайте больше у меня её
 :"http://": //odnoklaissniki.ru/cdk/st.cmd/log/tkn/877778

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 563018800

Ник: Солнышко
Имя: Татьяна Сергеева

О себе: 
О чём переписываются В Контакте твои друзья? Посмотри  и узнай  :"http://": //vk-spy.mywaytogo.ru

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 615747952  

Ник: Aneco
Имя: Танечка Балуева
Дом: Россия 
Пол: Женский

О себе: 
Обеспеченная, красивая, общительная девушка
Ищу парня для секса и общения
На время общения предоставляю спортивное авто или байк  :Wink: 

Мои фотки и анкета тут:
 :"http://": //cute-sex.ru

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 556181148  

Ник: КрасоткА
Имя: Танюша Матвеева
Дом: Россия 
О себе: 
Я милая и веселая девушка, люблю гулять и танцевать  :Smiley:  Давай знакомиться? моя страничка на  :"http://": //sexy-chart.ru

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 600971157

Ник: Cobra
Имя: Леночка Штейн
Дом: Россия 
Пол: Женский

О себе: 
Обеспеченная, красивая, общительная девушка
Ищу парня для секса и общения
На время общения предоставляю спортивное авто или байк  :Wink: 
Мои фотки и анкета тут:
 :"http://": //liberty-sex.ru

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 616278218 

Ник: Morgana
Имя: Ирочка Смирнова
Дом: Россия 
Пол: Женский

О себе: 
Общительная, весёлая, симпатичная девушка )) Люблю новые знакомства..
Не против секса без обязательств  :Wink: 

Мои фотки и анкета тут:
 :"http://": //sweet-meet.ru

----------


## Lexxus

Пришло через mail agent (WEB)




> Привет!:Радуюсь: Слyшaй, oт тебя приходит oчeнь мнoго coобщeний, с cылками на порнушныe сайты. Ты что этим занимaeшьcя?  Скорей вcего какие-то yроды заpaзили твой кoмп ви-рyсoм и он воpyет у тeбя инфoрмaцию (пaроли, личныe файлы и т.д.) У меня была поxожaя ситyация, покa нe пoсoветовали установить вот этy программку пpoтив ниx trav.li/Dr-Profi-2010-324 Сeйчас, cлавa бoгy, всё xoрошо. Кcтати, у моeй знакомoй администрaция Mail.ru из-за этoгo заблoкировaлa почту, М-Агент и Мoй Миp. Срочно лeчиcь. Удaчи!

----------


## Gothic_Moonshade

Сегодня пришло. Чувствую не хорошее там... 571289608 (17:37:42) 
Антиспам
хттп://tinyurl.com/003foto смотрел?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> tinyurl.com


Этот сайт не опасен. Он предназначен для создания коротких ссылок типа ht tp://tinyurl.com/xxxxx, которая выполняет ридерект.

В данном случае:
hттp://tinyurl.com/003foto перенаправляет на hттp://kissyou.ws/x/max/1026/name.jar - вредоносный сайт

----------


## Val_Ery

Пришло, якобы, из Чешской республики.... (Не злобно!)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## nbnfy

Мне тоже постоянно приходит такая фигня.Либо по смс- сообщениям с ссылкой ммс.Либо как у вас в аську.... :Censored:

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 102707950 

Ник: SunShine
Имя: Маришка Горбунова
Дом: Мурманск  
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 17
Дата рождения: 20.06.1993  (Близнецы)
О себе: 
Для общения проходите проверку антиспама  :"http://": //tinyurl.com/636cy7d

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 627930755  
Ник: Ranta
Имя: Юлечка Тимофеева
Дом: Чехия Омск  
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 20
Дата рождения: 27.05.1990  (Близнецы)
О себе: 
Для общения пройдите проверку тут  :"http://": //tinyurl.com/682yq8t

----------


## Bacardi

ICQ#: 569182454 

Ник: Ptitsyna
Имя: Таня Ефимова
Дом: Россия Саратов  
Пол: Женский
Возраст: 16
Дата рождения: 24.12.1994  (Козерог)

О себе: 
студентка, этим все сказано  :Smiley:  люблю друзей, танцы, музыку. Впечатлительная, не}|{ная, милая  :Wink:  Я сама прелесть, познакомимся?  :Wink:  Зависаю на сайте знакомств  :"http://": //planet-friends.ru/

----------


## superlamer

а я специально скачиваю вирусы со спама,устанавливаю на вирту и если это оказался бэкдор то начинаю издеваться над троянщиком

----------

